# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Chodzi o moją mamę źle się czuję

## aga0258

Moja mama kończy w marcu 50 lat od jakiegoś czasu skarży się na  bóle głowy  i leci jej  krew z nosa  a ostatnio zaczęły jej drętwieć dłonie proszę o pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niestety musi sie zglosic do lekarza ,moze to byc z oslabienia ale zawsze warto zapytac lekarza.chodzi o to zeby nie przeoczyc poczatkow jakiejs powaznej choroby. pozdrawiam.

----------


## susu

> Moja mama kończy w marcu 50 lat od jakiegoś czasu skarży się na  bóle głowy  i leci jej  krew z nosa  a ostatnio zaczęły jej drętwieć dłonie proszę o pomoc


Bóle głowy i lecąca  krew z nosa  wskazuje na osłabienie bądź anemię. Jednak te wszystkie objawy nie wskazują jednaznacznie, gdyż mogą być też pierwszymi objawami wielu innych chorób. Najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby pójscie z mamą do lekarza.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------

